# No heater on remote start



## Briann (Oct 18, 2019)

I don't understand why, when I remote start my '17 Rogue the heater and defrosts don't turn on.
Isn't that one of the main reasons for starting it early on cold mornings?


----------



## buddyle (Mar 7, 2020)

Probably remote start didn’t correctly hookup. Bring back to your installer and the can fix that. Hopefully not too late for winter...?


----------



## buddyle (Mar 7, 2020)

Your heater must stay on before engine shut off. Won’t auto turn on, unless you have a fancy one. Hope this help.


----------

